# Could I Have Fibro?



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

I have been a poster on the IBS site for a while now. I was diagnosed with IBS-C several years ago. Since that time I have had numerous other things that have bothered me. I was reading the list of symptoms for fibro and wonder if this could be what I have. I have RLS, IBS-C, Raynaud's syndrome, anxiety, depression, arthritis like pain in my joints during weather changes (cold and rain), blurry vision, headaches, endometriosis (causing painful PMS), a thyroid growth (which has been removed and my levels have been normal), many new food allergies/intolerances (wheat and dairy), new chemical sensitivities, new medication allergies, fatigue, muscle weakness, muscle twitching in my eyelid, hair loss and insomnia. Other than the RLS, insomnia, thyroid and depression, everything else started within the last 3 years. If this could be fibro, where do I start to be diagnosed? My regular doctor has prescribed an anti-depressant which has really helped with the anxiety and depression. The joint pain has gotten worse since the cold, rainy weather started. The muscle twitching in my eye has been daily for two months now. It is driving me crazy, but my doctor said it will go away. I am taking Zelnorm for IBS-C, and Trazadone for the RLS/insomnia. I don't want to feel like a hypochondriac, but wonder if I really do have something wrong. I appreciate any input you can give on how to get started towards a diagnosis.


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

Boy do u sound like me, I was also wondering the same, I tryed posting something on this site but no response, I have had IBS A mainly C for over 20 yrs, but about 3 or 4 yrs ogo, I have had weakness in legs, I am on my feet all day at work, but used to take long walks daily, now almost impossible, I am on thyroid meds, have had insomnia for about the same length of time, since menopause, I have food intolerances, wheat and dairy mainly, citrus and spicy foods also gassy vegs are a no no. Anxiety and panic attacks are pretty recent, I take Oxazepam a relation to what u take, listen to "Mikes Tapes", help get to sleep, but trouble staying asleep. Have u had any tests done? I have had physical therapy, and a cat scan showed nothing, I saw a neurologist, he said nothing, now I am ignored by the Drs, So frustrating. Let me know if u find out anything. Good, Luck Laura


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

dlt,Welcome to the forum!







As for your symptoms...Well, I'm not a doctor, but your symptoms certainly do not scream "fibro". The majority of your symptoms, ESPECIALLY the hair loss, scream Thyroid problem. (At least to me)Rheumatologists are the "Practicing Specialists" when it comes to Fibromyalgia, so if you are concerned about that, please talk to your GP, and ask for a referral to a rheumatologist. I hope this helps some!


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks for your responses. Actually, I have my thyroid monitored regularly since the growth was removed last summer. Everything has been absolutely normal with the levels, etc. so it isn't a thyroid problem. I have actually never had a problem with hypo/hyperthyroid. I just purchased a book on fibromyalgia and I have many of the symptoms in there. I will be looking into getting an appt. with a rheumotologist to check into it.


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

I had some blood tests done to rule out rheumatoid arthritis, and I had no real inflammation or swelling in the joints to speak of, so my rheumatologist felt it was most likely fibromyalgia.


----------



## Brezee (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello there!You sound exactly like myself - however I have Graves disease and have kept critical track of my symptoms with lab values after radiation of my thryoid (leaving me hypo). My medicine dose seems to make the difference in changes of symptoms. It is as though I am caught in the mix of hormones. My lab values will show I am normal and I will feel like hell until my dose is upped. I will then lose all "fibro - like" symptoms at the rare expense (and only sometimes) of feeling a bit hyper. Mind you there is not a bit of shaking or tremors in site even at very hyper values. Strange huh? Not really......I go by the full belief that lab values are just that - values from a wide audience of people - they are not individualized. This means that an adjustment in thyroid meds could help - EVEN WITH your numbers in range. As Mary Shamon likes to put it - "we are not lab values but patients." I would highly suggest her book, "Living Well with Autoimmune Disorders", and "The Thyroid Solution."Not to devalue your symptoms, but both books go into what you are describing.All the symptoms you have described are depleted when I up my dose. I have to do this often as my system is still "killing off" my thyroid from the autoimmune response, and every time it is upped a bit - BINGO!- no more pain.Good luck in whatever you decide.B.P.S. - Place your post on the mediboard grave disease / thyroid board and see what you get.


----------

